# Call to prayer and fasting.



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2007)

The moderator of our synod, the Rev. Tom Paterson has called all congregations in the ARP and asked us to devote the mext month to daily prayer for reformation and renewal in our church. This is to culminate in a synod wide day of prayer and fasting on Good Friday.

Those who can do so, and feel led by God to do so, please join with us in prayer for this need.


----------

